# Shkenca > Ekonomi & biznes >  Sa jane pagat ne Shqiperi?

## johnny2000

Kam kete pyetje. Sa jane ne pergjithesi rrogat ne Shqiperi?! Varet ca ben sigurisht, por le te perqendrohemi tek punet e zyres, kontabel, financier, informaticien. Me i interesuar jam ne lidhje me kompanite si Vodafone, Amc, Eagle, Bankat e medha?! Ju lutem me jepni ca numra per orientim. Faleminderit

----------


## Bamba

400/500/600+ 

Nuk besoj se jane me te ulta per ato pune qe ke shkruar me siper!

----------


## Ksanthi

Fillojne nga 400  nqs ke mbaruar ekonomikun , gjuhe te huaja, master etjjjj

----------


## Marya

ej ne  cfare shpreheni ne euro apo ne mije leke?

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Kam kete pyetje. Sa jane ne pergjithesi rrogat ne Shqiperi?! Varet ca ben sigurisht, por le te perqendrohemi tek punet e zyres, *kontabel, financier, informaticien.* Me i interesuar jam ne lidhje me kompanite si *Vodafone, Amc, Eagle, Bankat e medha*?! Ju lutem me jepni ca numra per orientim. Faleminderit


Per ato pune qe e thene, dhe ne ato vende qe deshirone, pagat jane +500 mije leke (te vejtra) ne muaj...

----------


## ChuChu

dhe qeraja per shtepi 200-300 euro ne muaj right?

----------


## Mau_kiko

> dhe qeraja per shtepi 200-300 euro ne muaj right?


Varet sipas hapesires dhe sipas vendit..
Por zakonisht, nje shpi dy dhoma e nje guzhine, mbi 80m2 me shume se 300 mije lek ne muaj nuk shkon (i bie diku ke 250 euro)

----------


## erla07

> Kam kete pyetje. Sa jane ne pergjithesi rrogat ne Shqiperi?! Varet ca ben sigurisht, por le te perqendrohemi tek punet e zyres, kontabel, financier, informaticien. Me i interesuar jam ne lidhje me kompanite si Vodafone, Amc, Eagle, Bankat e medha?! Ju lutem me jepni ca numra per orientim. Faleminderit



Pagat variojne nga 50 000-150 000 (kontabel,financier,ne bankat e medha)etj...

----------


## ChuChu

> Varet sipas hapesires dhe sipas vendit..
> Por zakonisht, nje shpi dy dhoma e nje guzhine, mbi 80m2 me shume se 300 mije lek ne muaj nuk shkon (i bie diku ke 25 euro)


dmth gjysma e rroges... shume eshte. ose jane rrogat pak.
 :xx:

----------


## RockStar

po me euro sa i bien  keto , se smarr vesh nga leket !!!???

----------


## Endless

> dmth gjysma e rroges... shume eshte. ose jane rrogat pak.




ose ke dhe opsionin tjeter, ta blesh. po normal qe ta nisesh na fillimi cdo gje vet, mos te te ndihmoj asnje njeri e kam llafin dhe te kesh nje pune me 500 mij lek ne muaj te duhen nja 10 vjet te mira( duke llogarit dhe rritjen e rroges, se po mbete me po ate rroge ahaaa mund te shkoj edhe nja dy dekada e gjysem), dhe nje kredi te 10 a 15 mij euro, me e ble nje shpi 70 metro katror brenda unazes. Se qe ta blesh ne ndonje komune parisi a bllok me rroge baze 500 mij lekeshe, te duhen nja dy a tre breza pune vallai. lol

----------


## Mau_kiko

> dmth gjysma e rroges... shume eshte. ose jane rrogat pak.


Hmmm si me thene.. po nuk do harxhosh 300 mije leke vetem me qerane  :perqeshje: 
eshte edhe drita, qe te thyejn ne mes, edhe uji, edhe ky te thyen ne mes, po edhe buk do hash.. po edhe icik djath, se buka nuk shtyhet thate... lol
edhe shkojne rrumbullak ke 450 mije leke shpenzimet, 

por ama, 50 mije lek i ke per qef pastaj  :perqeshje:

----------


## johnny2000

Po se pate rrogen nja 1 milion leke te thata nuk besoj se ben nje jete normale si njeri aty duke jetuar me qera gjithmone. Per te blere shtepi me siguri duhet te duhen nja 1 milion e gjysem ne dore qe 1 milione te shkojne per kestet dhe pjesa tjeter me jetuar. 

Nejse me kishin thene qe ne kompanite qe permenda me lart rrogat minimale fillojne me 1 milione ne muaj. Mbase me kane genjyer, nuk e di.

----------


## ChuChu

> por ama, 50 mije lek i ke per qef pastaj


Looool. 

po si ia bejne qe baret jane plot andej pa? dhe moden e veshjeve e ndjekin pike per pike? Duhen leke...  :xx: 

vertet dhe dyqanet per ushqim jane shtrenjte... eshte nje si tip supermarket te Myslimi ku bej pazaret une, dhe aty si me ble ne Amerike. Do lesh te pakten 50mije kur shkon....vetem per ushqime. 
 :me dylbi:

----------


## Endless

> Looool. 
> 
> *po si ia bejne qe baret jane plot andej pa? dhe moden e veshjeve e ndjekin pike per pike? Duhen leke...* 
> vertet dhe dyqanet per ushqim jane shtrenjte... eshte nje si tip supermarket te Myslimi ku bej pazaret une, dhe aty si me ble ne Amerike. Do lesh te pakten 50mije kur shkon....vetem per ushqime.



ne ketej lek skemi po dhe s'na mbarojne  :ngerdheshje: 


aty ku thu ti eshte me te vertet sh shtrenjt. po edhe ti be cik me tutje andej nga stacioni trenit per te psonis, dreqi e mori. aty do te duken cmimet  si ne greqi te pakten. lol

----------


## Mau_kiko

> Po se pate rrogen nja 1 milion leke te thata nuk besoj se ben nje jete normale si njeri aty duke jetuar me qera gjithmone. Per te blere shtepi me siguri duhet te duhen nja 1 milion e gjysem ne dore qe 1 milione te shkojne per kestet dhe pjesa tjeter me jetuar. 
> 
> Nejse me kishin thene qe ne kompanite qe permenda me lart rrogat minimale fillojne me 1 milione ne muaj. Mbase me kane genjyer, nuk e di.


Te kane rrejt, nje milion duhet te jesh shume i zoti ti marresh, te kesh nje alamet cv qe ti lesh me goje hap, duhet te kesh nje oratori shume te zhvilluar qe mos te te ngec nje here goja kur te te marrin ne intervist.. me nje fjal,  te jesh me i miri per ate qe ben...  -.-'  vetem atehere do te kesh mundesi te punosh me 1 milion rroge fillestare... 
Nejse, si fillim mund te fillosh me 500 ose 700, dhe ne saje te punes qe ben,. merr edhe ate 1milionshin.. po duhet pune ama...


pastaj, ne kompanit me lart qe permende, rrogat minimale jane me 300mije leke per pastruset.. e deri te 2 milion e ca per shefat e mdhenj.. (keto te pasqyruara ne shtet)

----------


## johnny2000

> Te kane rrejt, nje milion duhet te jesh shume i zoti ti marresh, te kesh nje alamet cv qe ti lesh me goje hap, duhet te kesh nje oratori shume te zhvilluar qe mos te te ngec nje here goja kur te te marrin ne intervist.. me nje fjal,  te jesh me i miri per ate qe ben...  -.-'  vetem atehere do te kesh mundesi te punosh me 1 milion rroge fillestare... 
> Nejse, si fillim mund te fillosh me 500 ose 700, dhe ne saje te punes qe ben,. merr edhe ate 1milionshin.. po duhet pune ama...
> 
> 
> pastaj, ne kompanit me lart qe permende, rrogat minimale jane me 300mije leke per pastruset.. e deri te 2 milion e ca per shefat e mdhenj.. (keto te pasqyruara ne shtet)


PSe mer burre, tek Eagle ka filluar nje shoqja ime dhe i than 1 milione ne muaj. Dhe nje tjeter qe njoh ka filluar aty tek sektori i informatikes dhe ajo goxha, mbi 1 milione. Dhe kane jo me shume se 1-2 vjet pune eksperience ne fushen e tyre. Kam idene se tek Vodafoni duhet ti kene goxha te larta se jane si me prestigjoze si kompani.

----------


## ylli_pr

Shresojme te rritet diqka.
Nje here me keto rroga  qe kan trojet shqiptare, qudije eshte si mbijetojne. Ne Kosove e dije qyshe; 
Jetojne nga gurbeteqaret.

----------


## ChuChu

> ne ketej lek skemi po dhe s'na mbarojne 
> 
> 
> aty ku thu ti eshte me te vertet sh shtrenjt. po edhe ti be cik me tutje andej nga stacioni trenit per te psonis, dreqi e mori. aty do te duken cmimet  si ne greqi te pakten. lol


haha, aty eshte shpia o burr.  :ngerdheshje: 
dhe njehere qe kam vajtur te pazari i vjeter per te blere kadaif per vit te ri (se gjyshja ime vetem aty e blen), kam heq te zite e ullirit. ne shi e ne bore, me gjyshen ne krah, nuk gjenim dot taxi se ishte rush hour dhe ishin o te zena, o nuk na merrnin se "s'ai vlente te levizje me ate trafik"
thashe se me ngeli gjyshja ne dore rrugeve, lol. mesimi? mos u largo nga lagja.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## ChuChu

> Te kane rrejt, nje milion duhet te jesh shume i zoti ti marresh, te kesh nje alamet cv qe ti lesh me goje hap, duhet te kesh nje oratori shume te zhvilluar qe mos te te ngec nje here goja kur te te marrin ne intervist.. me nje fjal,  te jesh me i miri per ate qe ben...  -.-'  vetem atehere do te kesh mundesi te punosh me 1 milion rroge fillestare... 
> Nejse, si fillim mund te fillosh me 500 ose 700, dhe ne saje te punes qe ben,. merr edhe ate 1milionshin.. po duhet pune ama...
> 
> 
> pastaj, ne kompanit me lart qe permende, rrogat minimale jane me 300mije leke per pastruset.. e deri te 2 milion e ca per shefat e mdhenj.. (keto te pasqyruara ne shtet)



nje shoku im merr tek 1400, por NJE person eshte ama. pronari e paguan gjysmen sic paguan te tjeret, ndersa gjysmen tjeter ia jep cash dhe s'e di as llogaritari se nuk do qe te krijoje konflikte. por sic thote Mau, eshte shume i zoti e ka mbaru nja 5 shkolla ketej nga amerika. 


m'i thone vete sa leke bejne, une s'pyes asnjehere. lol.

----------

